# Great videos by Tactical Medical Solutions



## 104TN (Jul 3, 2009)

*Treatment behind cover*
[YOUTUBE]zrIobEt8jHQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Wound packing*
[YOUTUBE]2KHaXzwdyes[/YOUTUBE]

*Situational awareness, position selection*
[YOUTUBE]8lnH-QLhdYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 104TN (Jul 3, 2009)

*SOF tactical tourniquet instructional video*
[YOUTUBE]7NbHImVQ4us[/YOUTUBE]

*Tactical medic weapons placement*
[YOUTUBE]9-UL4r74PqE&[/YOUTUBE]

*SOF tactical tourniquet*
[YOUTUBE]NgGpWWK5bhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 104TN (Jul 3, 2009)

*Fast straps*
[YOUTUBE]wblayiU_FN8[/YOUTUBE]

*Foxtrot Litter*
[YOUTUBE]snOi4BXfes0[/YOUTUBE]

*New trauma bandage*
[YOUTUBE]y4XJx1PoivQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 104TN (Jul 3, 2009)

*safety pin 0001*
[YOUTUBE]sXjLPbAsezk[/YOUTUBE]

*Emergency surgical airway*
[YOUTUBE]BwWIvJNecSg[/YOUTUBE]

*Improvised scalpel Handle*
[YOUTUBE]xEwqRdDZd-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 104TN (Jul 3, 2009)

*Olaes bandage instructions*
[YOUTUBE]YbKDNuLB54A[/YOUTUBE]

*Tactical rescue myths*
[YOUTUBE]LJT0MayIrkQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Performing a wound sweep*
[YOUTUBE]uYQmERRjoxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 104TN (Jul 3, 2009)

*Treatment of an open chest injury*
[YOUTUBE]sfk6dqxMvNI[/YOUTUBE]

*Serpent Wrap*
[YOUTUBE]B_JOl3ynTG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajax (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm on a looooooooow bandwidth.  Would you mind posting the links?

Thanks.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 4, 2009)

just watched them all - good find!  thanks for sharing, Rick!!


----------



## Muppet (Jul 4, 2009)

I watched these before. We ordered the SOFT-T for our medic units. I am planning to show the videos during out next training day so the cherry medics can see real-like wounds. Thanks.

F.M.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 4, 2009)

Ajax said:


> I'm on a looooooooow bandwidth.  Would you mind posting the links?
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry 'bout that man.

Click Here

You should be able to pick and choose which ones you want to watch.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 4, 2009)

That SOF T is a great tourniquet. The army went with the other one because it was cheaper and plastic but it breaks when it is cold. Another problem we had with them was when blood and sand get on the Hook Pile tape it won't stick very well. The SOF T is well worth the money and 20 bucks is worh the price of anyones life. I say pay the higher price get a better product.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree. I learned that off the boards on here. Thats why we went with the SOFT-T's.

F.M.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 4, 2009)

i like the SOF-T the more I use it, I thought it was OK at first, especially for training.  I've gottten to the point now where I really don't care which one i have, I'm equally fast with a SOF-T vs a CAT..... now the problem is supply.  we've ben trying to get them for 5 months and can't.  I really don't mind the CAT - it does it's intended job: one-time use tourniquet which completely stops blood flow.  however - YRMV, because I have tankers, sappers, AND grunts....  so it works fine.  i HAVE noticed that sand issue you mentioned, JJ - that made me take a hard look at the SOF-T again.  In short - if I could get them, I'd replace at least half of my tourniquets in my aid bag with them, and all my first-line tourniquets (the ones in my drop leg) would be SOF-Ts.


----------



## snooky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

you can directly download it at:

http://www.tacmedsolutions.com/07/videos.php


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 7, 2009)

Very good stuff, Rick. Thanks.


----------



## kaja (Oct 10, 2009)

Mentioning SOFT-T, hadn't you sometimes problems with locking windlass because of its sliding on the base (meaning one plastic triangle was too close and second too far for locking)? We encountered this few times during training, and had to loosen it and tighten again....

TacMedSol are great guys, but I don't just get the idea of FOXTROT litter.. maybe I'm too stupid, but when I need I used some rag litter, added sticks to sides when needed or SKEDs for high angle/ c-spine... Only use for them I found was during MOUT ops, otherwise they was too heavy/ too soft. Any experiences?


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 10, 2009)

The Foxtrot litter was designed for use in urban operations.  

It isnt a one-size-fits-all -or most- type litter.  

Crip


----------



## kaja (Oct 10, 2009)

In this case- they works great. Just from some vids on TacMedSol I thought that they were designed to be multi-role. 

BTW: Phantom litter looks great, does anyone had chance to use them?


----------

